

Ask HN: 802.11ac-enabled routers for OpenWRT, zRouter, Tomato, pfSense, etc.? - cbhl

I&#x27;m about to move into an apartment with a 100 Mbps connection from WebPass, so I&#x27;m looking to buy a new router and&#x2F;or access point. As far as I can tell, they use Large Scale NAT[1] on IPv4, so I&#x27;d like something that allows me to install firmware where I can configure and tinker with IPv6.<p>I stumbled upon this thread[0] from last December, but was curious as to whether people feel the advice in that thread still holds true and&#x2F;or if people have had any experience with newer 802.11ac routers&#x2F;APs (especially devices from Buffalo, TP-Link, and Ubiquiti) now that they&#x27;ve been on the market for a few months.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6828699
[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webpass.net&#x2F;blog&#x2F;ipv4-exhausted
======
wmf
If you care about IPv6 I suggest CeroWRT but it does not support ac hardware
yet.

